# Calgary Machining Virgin ;)



## UboatCmdr (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey everyone,

Came across CHMW while looking for a better steel supplier here in Calgary haha.

Sait Welding Engineering graduate, long time (well long time for a 22 year old) hobby fabricator mostly working on jeeps and such. Lots of experience in CNC plasma cutting and 2d CAD design.

I'm hoping to pick up a ~14" swing lathe soon to start prototyping some new products for my company, lots to learn about machining... off to youtube I go haha. 


Connor.


----------



## Dogpounder (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey Connor welcome.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 28, 2017)

Welcome Conner, look forward to your projects. Is the plasma/cad experience from work or home pleasure?
*UboatCmdr* ... I just gotta ask


----------



## UboatCmdr (Mar 28, 2017)

Haha I wish it was home experience! But unfortunately I haven't got myself a table yet.

I used to run a large ~10x20 plasma table at work.
When I get some time to sort through photos I'll make a thread for my various projects


----------



## PeterT (Mar 28, 2017)

Sounds good, look forward to pics one day. What I meant was your handle (UboatCmdr). At 22 years of age I'm guessing you didn't serve in the German submarine fleet ha-ha. So either you're building one in your backyard,  or you are a model maker, your jeep is submersible.... there has to be a trivia story there.


----------



## UboatCmdr (Mar 28, 2017)

Its a nickname I picked up after accidentally turning my first jeep into a submarine... on more than one occasion haha


----------



## Alexander (Mar 28, 2017)

UboatCmdr said:


> Its a nickname I picked up after accidentally turning my first jeep into a submarine.


I have been there. My bogger truck had 3 different engines in it over a span of 2 years. I lost the one SBC motor when it went under around 4000rpm amd broke the crank.


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 29, 2017)

welcome to the site!  Us guys in North Calgary should stick together!  (I'm near McKnight and Deerfoot)  We should have coffee some time and talk shop...


----------



## CalgaryPT (Mar 29, 2017)

Welcome Connor.


----------



## lazyazz (Apr 20, 2017)

Gotta like those nicknames that stick.... "UboatCmdr" that is perfect considering the origin.
Welcome aboard.


----------

